# Ariens 824 Movement and Auger Intermittent



## SoDak_Pilot (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

First post, so go easy on me.

I'm the new owner of a used Ariens 824, model #932100 Serial #001550
We just had our first snowfall here in Denver, so I was able to test it out in our 2 inch dusting. Within minutes the auger quit spinning. I shut it off, pulled all the snow out, and it worked for a few more minutes. But once again it quit spinning.

To make things more intriguing, the movement both forward and backwards, quits moving once its under pressure. But will intermittently start working again. Both the auger and movement seemed to work better and better the more I used it, but never was great.

This Ariens 824 was bought used, sat for a few years untouched, and shows very little sign of use. I grew up with almost the identical machine and never once experienced a single problem.

Someone please help me out,
Justin


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Did you check the belts????????? ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Auger not spinning could be a loose belt, -OR- Gearbox Problems. Hold the rakes, and then spin the impeller while keeping some tension on the rakes. If the rakes turn with the impeller, it's not the gearbox. It could also be a bad impeller bearing. Check the impeller shaft for excessive play. A bad bearing can affect the belt's ability to spin the impeller. Or belt may need adjusting. As far as the movement Problem, Tilt the snowblower forward on the auger, and remove the bottom access cover. Check the friction wheel's condition, and it can be adjusted by tightening the drive cable. Loosen the allen screw, and adjust the cable. You can lube the drive plate's spindle bearing, it might be sticky.Also, Degrease the friction wheel and drive plate with brake cleaner. Hopefully, the friction wheel doesn't need replacing. PITA on that model. GL.


----------



## SoDak_Pilot (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I tightened the tension pulley for the auger and so far it seems to engage firmly. The next snowfall will tell.
As for the movement, it seems the friction wheel has one spot that's down to metal. I'm thinking this is why it quits driving under pressure intermittently. Should I replace only the friction wheel, or does it look like I need to replace the drive plate as well? 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That Drive Plate isn't too bad, I've seen Much Worse. If you are overly concerned about it, you can sand it using a block to get some of the imperfections out, but I wouldn't worry about it. You'll find it an adventure doing the friction wheel.( Don't use the machine until you replace it!) It takes patience to get the assembly back on the forks while keeping the washers from falling off. GL.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Auger not spinning could be a loose belt, -OR- Gearbox Problems. Hold the rakes, and then spin the impeller while keeping some tension on the rakes. If the rakes turn with the impeller, it's not the gearbox. It could also be a bad impeller bearing. Check the impeller shaft for excessive play. A bad bearing can affect the belt's ability to spin the impeller. Or belt may need adjusting. As far as the movement Problem, Tilt the snowblower forward on the auger, and remove the bottom access cover. Check the friction wheel's condition, and it can be adjusted by tightening the drive cable. Loosen the allen screw, and adjust the cable. You can lube the drive plate's spindle bearing, it might be sticky.Also, Degrease the friction wheel and drive plate with brake cleaner. Hopefully, the friction wheel doesn't need replacing. PITA on that model. GL.


Jack it may be obvious to a seasoned veteran like yourself, but I would include the warning with your procedure for any newbies. When doing the above, the snowblower should NOT be running, and you should also disconnect the spark plug wire so that it doesn't start unintentionally. Hate to have people changing their sign-ons in this forum to "Lefty".


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Well You can include Warnings in Your Own Posts. Just because the guy is a newbie, doesn't mean he is an idiot.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> That Drive Plate isn't too bad, I've seen Much Worse. If you are overly concerned about it, you can sand it using a block to get some of the imperfections out, but I wouldn't worry about it. You'll find it an adventure doing the friction wheel.( Don't use the machine until you replace it!) It takes patience to get the assembly back on the forks while keeping the washers from falling off. GL.


Amen!


----------

